# Pyramid of cans for a target



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

. Ive always wondered if this type of target is possible for us average shooters.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Try it out and report back to us please. Knock them down one at a time starting from the top.


----------



## katana12 (Mar 13, 2017)

hey that is cool, it would be cool to have big cans at the top and little cans at the bottom lol


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I tried it out a couple years ago, without any success. I remember telling Charles about it all he sad was good luck


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I used 12oz pop cans.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The money shots would be 1 and 3 on the third row down, 1,3 and 4 on the bottom row and leave the rest standing. Filled with water maybe?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I would use one of my bigger (3/4") double cupped pouches with a load of BB's and get em all!!!!!!!!! :king:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Really good target idea Tag.

For average shooter like me, pyramid of three cans is enough. Can size matters a lot and distance.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Kalevala: Get in on the January Pocket Predator String Contest...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Im bout as average as they come, Im game.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting Kalevala One other thing I discovered is, It helps me get my 10,000 steps in walking back and forth resetting the cans


----------

